# Attention Scrapbookers...



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I normally get together with my sister about once a month to scrapbook. Since I don't have kids, I do pages of her two girls for her. 
Yesterday when we got together, this is what I worked on.  
I had some photos printed of Tico from a local store that uses a really cool metalic photo paper (explains the glare in the pix below) that turned out looking great (their on-line link is below)! I had already bought a mini album (4x6) I was going to use, but once I started to think of what I was going to do, thought it was too small, and couldn't find anything else that was what I wanted... so made my own album from scratch in 5x7 (more or less). I wanted something small enough I could take it along with me. Since I spent most of the time putting the book together (well, really most of the time is spent chatting...), I only got the inside cover and 1st page done. I have a ton of really cute doggy paper, ribbons & misc. accessories to decorate the pages with. It should turn out really cute I think!

scrapbook pictures on-line link: *http://scrapbookpictures.com*


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow :shock: that looks great !! be sure to let us see the rest of the pages when it's done :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Thats a great idea


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thats cute...
im actually working on a puppy album (monthly pics of my vixie and soon to be second chi dodger from their first pics all the way through)
i think itll be awsome.

i also carry a pic or 3 of vixie in my walet lol and will of dodger too! i cant have kids so who elese pics am i gonna put in there...none onther than my furry babies!? besides im a proud chi mamma


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

That is really adorable. I have been working on one for Ella. It is so much fun to look back at them when they were younger!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

karis said:


> That is really adorable. I have been working on one for Ella. It is so much fun to look back at them when they were younger!


I wish I had "baby" pix of Tico  I didn't get him until he was 15 weeks old, and the breeder didn't have any photos of him when he was little. sigh.... next time


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

Aww thats so cute! I wish I would have made Teddy's "baby book" smaller. His is 8 and a half by 11! Such a great idea!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that is very cool... I am making gadget a scrapbook....


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I haven't worked on a scrapbook in years but I had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

i am making a scrapbook for Teddy at the moment it is coming together nicely.
TIP....google dog scrapbooks and you can find a lot of great ideas!


----------



## cobaltgirl (Feb 22, 2005)

That looks so great!! Wow, the photo paper, MUST try it. :shock: That is so cool. Zoe's book is 8.5x11, I sooo wish I had done 8x8 now. :?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i have a kinda scrap book i keep all the wright ups of my show chis in and any pics of them that were in paper or from shows and show results etc it may sound sad but i can look back on how well they done


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

Fiona's Scrapbook is 12x12 and has from the day we got her at 6 weeks up till about 5 days ago... If anyone needs printable dog anythings for there books let me know ive got cds full of them..


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

nice scrap book!


----------

